# ABS error code, Ford



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check the reluctor ring and sensor. Sensors are cheap.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

This indicates sensor needs to be pulled out and contact surface cleaned.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, what I read was clean the sensor and ring 1st. If that doesn't work, a new sensor is about $30. I'll tend to it this w/e.


----------



## jbwk254 (May 29, 2014)

Check the wiring also, could be chafed or corroded


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

1710 to 2200 ohms is normal for the sensor. Raining today, checking it later.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Since when Curly Howard cares about rain?


----------

